# My Biewer a la Pom Pon



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wanted to introduce my little girl Peanut. Her breed is orig. from Germany and honestly is a tri colored yorkie. She has won many titles in the IABCA (not AKC breed yet) and I am so proud of her. She shares her life with our two goldens.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Beautiful. Are you a member of yorkietalk? The forum would just eat pictures of your baby up.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is adorable!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you both for your kind comments. I was a active member of yorkietalk for many years back in the middle 2000's, but the Biewers were understandably just not very accepted with many of the yorkie folks there. Peanut is spayed and just enjoys her life being the Queen of our castle, but she still thinks the goldens are her buddies and they are so gentle with her. When she reaches 7 yrs I am taking her back into the ring for her Senior Titles and let the Judges see what the Biewer looks like as they age. Truly she is worthless but a beautiful companion breed and I love her to death.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

She is just adorable! Where do you get the ribbon for her topknot? I am constantly trying to find something to keep Cher's (Chinese Crested) topknot out of her eyes without breaking the fragile hair.

There is just something about the toy dogs that grabs your heart and won't let go


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I think she is gorgeous. I love her colors!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a perfect beauty!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Peanut's beautiful, I've never seen a Biewer before, her coloring is stunning.


----------

